
Books on programming languages - n_t
https://medium.com/@nishankt/books-on-programming-languages-8ce1c4ce01
======
n_t
Extending this post to ask, what are some of your favorite programming books
and why? I still remember Peter Van Der Linden's expert C programming for it's
humorous approach and Friedman & Matthias' The little schemer for it's gradual
build up.

